# Please Help how many units?



## ortho1991 (Oct 16, 2014)

If we inject 0.5 cc of kenalog 10 how many units should we bill?

Please any help with this will be appreciated.


----------



## C.Lam (Oct 17, 2014)

This is too vague of a situation to answer.


----------



## ortho1991 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Please help how many units*

0.5cc of Kenalog 10 was injected into the RT long finger DIP without difficulty. The same thing done for RT index finger  and LT index finger.

We are coding 20600 X 3 but not sure how to bill the J3301 I believe this was a 5ml bottle. Thinking 6 units?

Any advice of guidance will be appreicated.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Oct 21, 2014)

J3301-Injection, triamcinolone acetonide, not otherwise specified, 10 mg

*up to 10mg is one unit


----------



## abrodskycpc (Nov 12, 2014)

1 unit of J3301 is 0.25 cc, so if you have 0.5 cc then that would be 2 units of J3301


----------



## AC32333 (Nov 13, 2014)

Kenalog?-10 Injection (triamcinolone acetonide injectable suspension, USP) is supplied in 5 mL multiple-dose vials (NDC 0003-0494-20) providing 10 mg triamcinolone acetonide per mL.

The scenario listed three injections of Kenalog?-10 at 0.5 cc/injection, for a total of 1.5 mL or 15 mg of triamcinolone acetonide.  

HCPCS J3301 - Injection, triamcinolone acetonide, not otherwies specified, 10 mg.

It appears a total of two units of J3301 would be appropriate based on the scenario given, as only 15 mg in total of the drug was administered.


----------

